# What does this mean?



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

So, I finally put together my GIANT sub box with 2 EHQS12 subs in a 270L box with 2 4" ports for nice 20hz listening. Problem though. I was an idiot and wired the single 2ohm voice coils in parallel instead of series. I used a 240W parts express amp. Well, I powered everything up and was listening for a while and the protection circuit tripped, but didn't blow the fuse. I was confused as to why it was tripping the protection circuit, and of course now I know. 

So, anyway, after it cooled down I listened to it again, thinking maybe it was some fluke and in the middle of Blade 2 (nice sub-bass) the speakers made a quick humming noise and then shut off, which also blew the 5A fuse. Now, every time I replace the fuse, it blows it again. 

I am assuming the amp is fried? I'd look at the board to check it, but it seems to be sealed.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You blew the amp, if you keep replacing the fuse and trying it you will further damage the amp and possibly the drivers by hammering with full rail voltage DC.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Sweet, guess I got the idiot tax today. 

Suppose I'll start saving for another amp, unless PE would let me return it, but I highly doubt that.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What FINAL impedance are you trying to run? 2 ohm? or 8 ohm? Thus presenting the amplifier with .5 ohm from the get-go? or 2 ohm from the get-go?


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I have 2 SVC 2-ohm speakers. So, I was TRYING to run 4ohm, which that amp is stable at. Not the 1 ohm I was apparently running it at.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

might be worth calling parts express and being honest about your mistake?

they are a great company and 'might' take care of you.

stranger things have happend.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Well the tech support guy said to send it back and they would replace it. I hope that is really what happens! It sounded cool while it lasted. Never really heard loud 20hz....no pun intended.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Couple of amps [ plate ].

http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-SA240-24...14973QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-HPSA500-...39739QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Back to the drawing board


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Foglght said:


> Well the tech support guy said to send it back and they would replace it. .


woot!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Foglght said:


> I have 2 SVC 2-ohm speakers. So, I was TRYING to run 4ohm, which that amp is stable at. Not the 1 ohm I was apparently running it at.


http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=390-730


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Foglght said:


> It sounded cool while it lasted. Never really heard loud 20hz....no pun intended.


you can look forward to having sound like that permanently when your amp returns.

60 hz and down is where its @


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

60ndown said:


> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=390-730


Well the multimeter won't really help, it was just me being used to wiring things in parallel with the DVC car subs that I generally used. Plus, I wasn't thinking right. I just got the box done and really wanted to listen to it. At least now I will have time to make the box look all pretty with the onyx black stain and the polycrilic (sp?). 

Damn thing weighs about 100lbs! Something like 9 cubic feet tuned to 21hz.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Foglght said:


> Well the multimeter won't really help, it was just me being used to wiring things in parallel with the DVC car subs that I generally used. Plus, I wasn't thinking right. I just got the box done and really wanted to listen to it. At least now I will have time to make the box look all pretty with the onyx black stain and the polycrilic (sp?).
> 
> Damn thing weighs about 100lbs! Something like 9 cubic feet tuned to 21hz.


if you had tested your wiring with a multimeter you would have seen 1 ohm not 4 and not blown yer amp!


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

60ndown said:


> if you had tested your wiring with a multimeter you would have seen 1 ohm not 4 and not blown yer amp!


Bah, I only test stuff other people put together. Unfortunately, this time, it was my own brain fart. 

Wah Woh!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Foglght said:


> Bah, I only test stuff other people put together. Unfortunately, this time, it was my own brain fart.
> 
> Wah Woh!


You win some, you lose some.......

I like to refer to it as "Electronic Premature Ejaculation."


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Foglght said:


> Bah, I only test stuff other people put together. Unfortunately, this time, it was my own brain fart.
> 
> Wah Woh!


you work for the government?


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

No, the government doesn't actually DO anything.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Foglght said:


> No, the government doesn't actually DO anything.


not true, they kill lots of people for profit.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Strange how this thread took an off topic turn for the worse.


----------

